# Hornets seek health, chemistry



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- There are many lessons that can be learned from a 49-33 season and a first-round playoff ouster, especially for a team with much loftier expectations. But sitting in front of his locker after a recent preseason game, Hornets point guard Chris Paul can only think of one.
> 
> "Health," Paul said. "I don't think people know the importance of health. You lose a guy for nine or 10 games at a time, and it just kills you."
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/chris_mannix/10/20/hornets/index.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Unfortunately, I think the relatively injury free 2007-08 season was the exception for this team, while the 2008-09 season was the rule. It seems like the Hornets have not been able to stay even reasonably healthy in any season (with one or MAYBE two possible exceptions) since they moved out of Charlotte. It's been sad to watch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess CP has the flu right now.I turned on League Pass to watch the start of this game in LAC....God it's a horrible feed too.I hope they can do better than this when the games count.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

consistency needs to be a key phrase this season. We have so many "what ifs" and variables, that this team could fall anywhere from 3rd to 8th this season depending on what happens.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the team has filled a lot of holes,but the problem is that they had more holes than swiss cheese to start with and they still got some big ones(as in big men).Last year the Hornets were basically CP playing like the Drunken Master and everyone else playing like Drunken *******s.You just can't win big like that.


They really need everyone to stay healthy and a lot of stuff to go their way to be a real factor in the West.God...If Peja is really done,and he looked like he was done last year,then they gotta have someone else step into the breach.


----------

